# New Departure hub for .105



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 15, 2015)

I thought I would poke you Whizzer guys to see if anyone has a ND hub shell for .105 spokes?  I'm in bad need for a project.  Will consider an entire hub if you dont want to sell the shell.  Please PM me or email dan@ozarkflyer if you have a photo.  Thanks
Dan


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 15, 2015)

Your search for a hub has me thinking.  Did ND actually make hubs specifically for .105 or .120 spokes?  Or did ND drill out the holes to accommodate the larger spokes?  I don't know.

Since the 90 degree bend of the spoke needs to be threaded through the hub hole, the hole must be larger than the spoke diameter.  This means that when the wheel is fully assembled the spoke will only make tangent contact with the hub hole.  The tightened spoke then has only point contact with the hub hole...at best it would be line contact only.

So other than making sure there is enough material on the outside edge of the hub hole (for structural integrity), and making sure the hub hole is small enough to keep the upset end of the spoke in place, is the hub hole size so critical?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 15, 2015)

I pretty sure they made them.  I have had two of them and both look to be made that way because they had the same amount of metal in the flange as the .080 spoked hubs.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 16, 2015)

They did make them. Here's a picture of my 1950 Columbia Newsboy with heavy spokes. The hub flange for the spokes is thicker than a standard ND hub.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a DD hub I would trade for one of those!


----------

